# Hooding the clubface



## richy (Jul 22, 2011)

Evening

I sometimes suffer from a slice with the driver caused by an open clubface at impact and I'd like your thoughts on this. 

Playing this afternoon I was struggling to keep the ball from moving right so I had an idea that on the next tee I'd hood the clubface. Cue a drive straight down the middle. I carried this on whenever trouble was right and I kept holding the fairway. 
What I'd like to know is this just masking my inabilities to square the clubface up at impact or is it a case of whatever gets the job done. 

Your views would be most helpful.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 22, 2011)

If your swing path is straight and it's just the open clubface that's the problem and closing it at address means you hit the fairway, close the clubface and hit fairways
Keep it simple


----------



## Whee (Jul 23, 2011)

I was doing this for a while, as I had been getting the occasional horrid face. It's definitely a quick fix, but was very effective.

Now i've just widened my stance a little bit, and playing it less off my front foot than I had been, and i'm hitting much straighter than I have done before.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 23, 2011)

My driver loved to throw in more than the odd slice in a round so i can sympathise with your predicament. What i was doing "i think" was swinging far too much with the arms and not popping the hips through on the downswing at impact. I have tried to get more body turn over recent weeks with less emphasis on the arms and my drives have been a revelation. Far straighter and more distance. Im not sure what i have done is text book im sure Bob will know whether being to "armsy" contributed to a slice but it has worked for me.


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2011)

I sometimes don't turn enough which I think, causes my push out to the right.


----------

